# Shopify and other sites



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have done shopify and i think it's great but since I'm selling tshirts and want my customers to choose from color and drop down menu. What similar sites allow this... I heard big commerce is good too in similar price range . Or if anyone has shopify are you able to have drop down menus?


----------



## ccUtah (Mar 23, 2014)

We have shopify and like it you can do about anything, ...
Create a drop-down menu - Navigation - Shopify Manual


----------

